# Southgate, Bath



## mattie (Nov 12, 2009)

Seeing as I'm unlikely ever to need a pair of designer mules I'm not that arsed about the shops, but pleased to see the bombsite is now transforming into something altogether more attractive.

Stage 1 of the new Southgate development has apparently opened for business.

http://www.southgatebath.com/about-us/virtual-tour.aspx

It's looking pretty decent, a huge improvement on the 70s horror that was there previously (except for Churchill House).  I heard they would be linking the bus station to the train station, not sure if (or how) they intend doing that.

I am surprised there's no indoor atrium area in the shopping part though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2009)

the old place was a bit of a horror show tbf, I'll pop in next time I'm down, tried to look at that virtual tour but the music was too annoying


----------



## mattie (Nov 12, 2009)

There's music?

(these new speakers really are tempremental)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> There's music?
> 
> (these new speakers really are tempremental)



Yes, annoying music as well, which is worse


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 12, 2009)

I ended up there last Saturday, just as it opened it seemed, didn't realise. It was nice enough, still a good few shop fronts waiting to open, but it has a vibe of slowly opening, rather than 'not going to be full for yonks' like carboot circus does. 

It's just a lot nicer than the Bristol version too, not being covered helps, but they've put some real thought into building something that looks good as well, rather than being some architect's own personal wank fest. So yeah, not the sort of place I'd have much need to go really, but certainly wouldn't be objecting to going back if i had to.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks better, nice and higgledy piggledy instead on straight lines.  But in the end it's just a bunch of shops I'll never use.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Looks better, nice and higgledy piggledy instead on straight lines.  But in the end it's just a bunch of shops I'll never use.



The bus station is much improved, but a shed in a muddy field would have constituted an improvement.

The old Marchant's passage and surroundings really did need to go, they were horrendous.  I worry where the homeless people can doss now though - I think there's a shelter next to the police station.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> The bus station is much improved, but a shed in a muddy field would have constituted an improvement.
> 
> The old Marchant's passage and surroundings really did need to go, they were horrendous.  I worry where the homeless people can doss now though - I think there's a shelter next to the police station.



i do feel a bit affectionate towards marchants passage tbh, did lots of 'hanging about' there as a teenager   are they getting rid of that multi-story carpark behind the station as well? or has it already gone?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a joke, right? An outdoor shopping centre opening with no new stores, in England, in November?

God, I hate Bath.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> It's a joke, right? An outdoor shopping centre opening with no new stores, in England, in November?
> 
> God, I hate Bath.



Plenty of new shops (a 'flagship Debenhams', for our sins), and to be honest indoor shopping malls ain't exactly Georgian.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, pardon me _very much_ for not being fucking overjoyed.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

I think joy isn't really the right word.

I'm just glad the 70s bunker has been destroyed, it was grim.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 13, 2009)

See, I only ever rode past that. I only work in the city, not live there.

I had a cursory wander around the new place last week, and was muchly unimpressed - particularly with the karaoke person, who actually couldn't sing a note, but seemed to be enjoying herself anyway (take note, Mr Cowell!).

Course, it's not really aimed at me anyway.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

when i was at uni we always avoided that end of town so it's nice to hear it's being tidied up.

i haven't been back to bath for nearly 10 years, i feel a visit coming on!


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

I warn you now, it's been poncified.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> I warn you now, it's been poncified.



not sure it has been tbh, I'm down there 3 or 4 times a year, and when I fancy a poncy coffee in town, there aren't that many places to go


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> I warn you now, it's been poncified.



hmm, there's always the danger of such a visit being a disappointment, but i'm looking forward to popping back at some stage.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Plenty of new shops (a 'flagship Debenhams', for our sins), and to be honest indoor shopping malls ain't exactly Georgian.



That's not open yet, is it? How many new shops are open now?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's not open yet, is it? How many new shops are open now?



tbh if they're all the same shops in every other high street it's more a cause for consternation than celebration imo.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not sure it has been tbh, I'm down there 3 or 4 times a year, and when I fancy a poncy coffee in town, there aren't that many places to go



Look harder!

In all seriousness, it's in all aspects and even if slight it's really the sum effect.


George St has loads of cafes, btw.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> tbh if they're all the same shops in every other high street it's more a cause for consternation than celebration imo.



Yeah, I'm not going over to Bath for Debenhams when there's one here in Bristol already. I do like to go to Jolleys though, it's better than our HoF.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> tbh if they're all the same shops in every other high street it's more a cause for consternation than celebration imo.



marchants passage was a bit shit tbh, even though i feel nostalgic, it was shit, I'm sure the new shopping bit is a big improvement, I'm done in a few weeks, was thinking of driving down tonight, but the storm put me off, I'd prefer to spends a weekend there when there isn't a storm


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yeah, I'm not going over to Bath for Debenhams when there's one here in Bristol already. I do like to go to Jolleys though, it's better than our HoF.



'jolleys', now there's a blast from the past.

*goes misty-eyed for bath in general*


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's not open yet, is it? How many new shops are open now?



Not yet.  The website shows the map and what's open, the last lot open in mid/late 2010 - I suspect because there's talk of doing something to the train station and that would be the closest part to it.

And yes, the shops are pretty run-of-the-mill.  I think we all expected that, although that might open up other bits of Bath for the more Artisan.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yeah, I'm not going over to Bath for Debenhams when there's one here in Bristol already. I do like to go to Jolleys though, it's better than our HoF.





nicksonic said:


> 'jolleys', now there's a blast from the past.
> 
> *goes misty-eyed for bath in general*


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2009)

I expect I will check it out next year when it's all finished. I don't much like new shopping centres though, I never go to Cabot Circus. I only go the Mall for John Lewis.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

yes i had a feeling there was some kind of spelling error.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

My first port of call for tricky chrimbo presents.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I expect I will check it out next year when it's all finished. I don't much like new shopping centres though, I never go to Cabot Circus. I only go the Mall for John Lewis.



i've always found it strange that john lewis have never had a place in bath, you'd think it a perfect place for them, there is a waitrose, but it's only a food place


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2009)

I curse the day they left Broadmead. I miss it* so *much. it's an insult to see Primark there now. Primark, FFS!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I curse the day they left Broadmead. I miss it* so *much. it's an insult to see Primark there now. Primark, FFS!



they left broadmead  are they in that shopping mall place now, the cabot circus? never been there


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I expect I will check it out next year when it's all finished. I don't much like new shopping centres though, I never go to Cabot Circus. I only go the Mall for John Lewis.



I'm not sure it's worth a trip as a shopping centre, it's simply that the old bus station and precinct were dreadful and needed to be treated.  The shops are as you would expect anywhere.  

It's the first thing may tourists see, so a very, very good idea to revamp.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they left broadmead  are they in that shopping mall place now, the cabot circus? never been there



Cribbs Causeway.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Cribbs Causeway.



cheers, you can tell I've never been there


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

on an unrelated topic, if you go up walcot street as far as the lights (just before you get to the king william on the left), what's the pub on the right hand side opposite the takeaway place? i've been trying to remember for ages and looking on yell.com hasn't given me the answer.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

Curfew?  Actually on Cleveland Place?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Curfew?  Actually on Cleveland Place?



ah yes, the curfew! thanks!!


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

It's had a few changes of owner in recent years, they've invested quite a bit restyling the upstairs and it's lovely and light and airy - and downstairs still has its darkwood homeliness.

The Longacre has now shut down, btw, so suspect some of the less friendly characters may end up in the curfew.


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> cheers, you can tell I've never been there



Well, you ain't missing much!

It has its place, as there are loads of big sheds nearby and its quick to drive there and back, but it really is bland.

They have some horrendous entertainment place across the road, a cinema with Frankie and Benny's etc.  Who goes there I have no idea.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> It's had a few changes of owner in recent years, they've invested quite a bit restyling the upstairs and it's lovely and light and airy - and downstairs still has its darkwood homeliness.
> 
> The Longacre has now shut down, btw, so suspect some of the less friendly characters may end up in the curfew.



i used to live in thomas street so slap bang between both of them. only went to the longacre once to watch leeds in the champions league (a long time ago!) and didn't think it was too bad actually.

put a few nights on in the back of the porter butt but never drank there.

the curfew will definitely be on the list of pubs to visit when i make a triumphant return


----------



## mattie (Nov 13, 2009)

Well worth it, and don't forget the Star and Bell on your circuit from town!

The King William at the foot of Thomas St was bought by a couple (Charlie and Amanda) and they've done it up (it was boarded up for a good long while after one drug raid too many!) - does awesome food and has good beers, but it is expensive.

The Porter Butt seems to attract loads of schoolkids, I've no idea what goes on there.  A lot of noise generation, at any rate.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> It's had a few changes of owner in recent years, they've invested quite a bit restyling the upstairs and it's lovely and light and airy - and downstairs still has its darkwood homeliness.
> 
> The Longacre has now shut down, btw, so suspect some of the less friendly characters may end up in the curfew.



used to drink in the curfew, in the 80s  and the longacre occasionally, my dad was a regular, it was one of the few pubs in bath which had mainly black regulars, my dad isn't black, but appreciated their 'relaxed' opening hours, a few Irish drinkers were regulars in the pub, as they served outside normal opening hours , it was also fairly near where we lived for years, in fairfield park


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Well worth it, and don't forget the Star and Bell on your circuit from town!
> 
> The King William at the foot of Thomas St was bought by a couple (Charlie and Amanda) and they've done it up (it was boarded up for a good long while after one drug raid too many!) - does awesome food and has good beers, but it is expensive.
> 
> The Porter Butt seems to attract loads of schoolkids, I've no idea what goes on there.  A lot of noise generation, at any rate.



the star is great, my mum and dad live near st jame's square now, so the star isn't too far a walk


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

i never went to the star when i was at bath uni, a tragic oversight which i'll be correcting when i get the chance.

off the top my head the key hostelries were the boater (in the summer), the pig & fiddle, the saracens head, the hop pole, the bell, the curfew, the hat & feather and the place on george street that always had loads of live music downstairs.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i never went to the star when i was at bath uni, a tragic oversight which i'll be correcting when i get the chance.
> 
> off the top my head the key hostelries were the boater (in the summer), the pig & fiddle, the saracens head, the hop pole, the bell, the curfew, the hat & feather and t*he place on george street that always had loads of live music downstairs*.



Moles?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Moles?



yes, that's it.

also had a few 'happy hours' at old orleans but the less said about that the better


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting to hear people like it.

It has been continuously ctricised during construction on the Bath Heritage Watchdog blog

Apparently the company promised bespoke x, y and  z in the planning application but just bought in everything from catalogues.


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2009)

The traffic is utter chaos, and it's not even half-open yet.

The exit from the bus station seems a little bit tight as well.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> The traffic is utter chaos, and it's not even half-open yet.
> 
> The exit from the bus station seems a little bit tight as well.



Yeah, well planned, that.

I had another wander the other day, but I can't see where all these new shops are going to be. There's about 4 units not filled. The rest is space for flats and offices.

As new development shopping centres go, it's very small.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> The traffic is utter chaos, and it's not even half-open yet.
> 
> The exit from the bus station seems a little bit tight as well.



can't understand why anyone would drive there tbh, I always walk into town when I'm there


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> can't understand why anyone would drive there tbh, I always walk into town when I'm there



They've built a big underground carpark, so I'm assuming quite a few will.

It's carnage already, and not yet fully open.


----------

